# conceptual vs. contextual learning



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

http://pvybe.com/dog-training-blog/contextual-vs-conceptual-understanding/


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

this is really cool--and the art of conveying to the dog that you want them to pick up a specific object and then carry out a very specific task with it was neat to see parceled out into individual accomplishments. also, it explains the leap between knowing that the dog has really learned what is being asked when you say "sit", as in "sit at any time and in any place the moment i say to sit" and how bizarre it must be for the dog who has learned the context only and that it has always meant to sit right in front. never thought about where the chasm is in the learning before, but this seems to explain it well.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Interesting to read.

A good number of years ago at my first dog club we used to run "night events" with various posts where the dog or the handler had to complete an exercise. It was good fun but also instrumental.

One of the exercises I thought out consisted of a hurdle where the dog had to jump over it. The handler stood at the side of the hurdle not next to the dog.

Not all checked it.

The dog associates commands very often with the "geographical" position he is in.

Not rocket science as I am sure that many dog handlers have long since been aware of this.

How much simpler it was without the Internet. We had to THINK for ourselves.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

My important takeaway is that the command should be the context we train the dog to recognize nothing else.

This is why I like a dog hunting in front of a handler with no presentation. No other stimulus to confuse the dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The "sit" I taught my young Briard so that wherever we were in relation to each other, he would sit. Be this at 1 or 50 metres.

The dog is a creature of habit so much so that it can be a hindrance or an advantage. Too much repeitive training in any one discipline can be a hindrance.

In one IPO Trial I should have showed the "stand" after a few steps of running. The dog "stood" but I went running on 

It is all very well to theorize especially in the days of Forums, Blogs, etc. but I find newcomers to Dog Sports could be lost in the Internet Jungle.

There is nothing to beat being out on the field watching the dog perform and having it explained to one as to what the dog is learning at a given point.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice article. The simplicity of it all boils down to this

"What if it’s not the failure of the dog in generalize skills but it is, instead, the failure of the handler to teach the root concept of the skill in the first place"?

That statement goes hand in hand with the Max von Stephanitz quote

Let the trainer examine himself when the dog makes a mistake or doesn't understand the exercise or fails in obedience and let him ask himself WHERE AM I AT FAULT?!


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

It also implies that if we teach it right at home, he'll perform elsewhere with no generalization needed. Sounds like with no performance drop either. I thought about you, Bob, mentioning training change of position facing away, sitting down, etc. I wonder if you train to this level in the kitchen, if it applies elsewhere without a performance drop...




Bob Scott said:


> Nice article. The simplicity of it all boils down to this
> 
> "What if it’s not the failure of the dog in generalize skills but it is, instead, the failure of the handler to teach the root concept of the skill in the first place"?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> It also implies that if we teach it right at home, he'll perform elsewhere with no generalization needed. Sounds like with no performance drop either. I thought about you, Bob, mentioning training change of position facing away, sitting down, etc. I wonder if you train to this level in the kitchen, if it applies elsewhere without a performance drop...



Most all the basics with a pup are done in the house and yes, they begin with me on the floor with the pup and as they/we progress I will be sit on a chair, stand up, different rooms, adult dogs in the house or same room, etc. 
How they perform in other areas still depends on the individual dog. 
Read my comments in the other post about my terriers and generalizing shovels. 
Of course I didn't dig a hole in the kitchen.........:-k Maybe THAT was the problem. :-D:wink:


----------

